# How much does does a bag of ada aquasoil weigh



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

My question is how many pounds is a 9 liter bag of ada amazonia substrate.


THANKS

PW


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

9L = 9kg or 20 pounds


----------



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks so much


----------

